# Duma's growth over time. updates all in one thread.



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok so i have a thread like this to document Shorty's growth so I want to start one for Duma too. I will add updates to this thread as Duma grows.

Duma was born 10/17/11 

here she is just before i got her







here she is now she is already getting some white in. 

Duma 12/31/11 41 g 1 3/4'


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 1, 2012)

|


----------



## ascott (Jan 2, 2012)

ADORABLE


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 2, 2012)

ascott said:


> ADORABLE



Thank you


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 10, 2012)

Duma put on her first 5 grams since i got her. she is now 46 grams and is showing some nice new growth.

Duma 1/9/12. 46grams. 1 3/4"


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Jan 11, 2012)

Duma is adorable  I'm gonna have to start something like this for my Donatello. Such a good idea!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you  I enjoy goin back to them too... just to see how much they have changed. I have one for shorty also. I have been updating his for longer so it has more of a time line.  can't wait to see donatello's!

Thank you  I enjoy goin back to them too... just to see how much they have changed. I have one for shorty also. I have been updating his for longer so it has more of a time line.  can't wait to see donatello's!


----------



## Jacob (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks Like She is Having Fun, With That Muzuri Face!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 11, 2012)

she loves it. she will stick her whole face in it!


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 11, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Duma put on her first 5 grams since i got her. she is now 46 grams and is showing some nice new growth.
> 
> Duma 1/9/12. 46grams. 1 3/4"



OMG CUTE POSES!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 20, 2012)

Duma update: she is now 87 grams and 7 months old. I am loving her shell patterns. She is still super friendly. she is to the right. 







my little piggy


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 21, 2012)

both Duma and shorty have almost doubled in weight in since in the last 4 months. makes me realize just how long its been.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 25, 2012)

Duma is 100 grams now! 

some updated photos to mark the occasion:

Duma 6/25/12 100g 2 5/8"





side view





Coming to get her head rubbed.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow Melissa... I can't believe how big she is getting. You are feeding her well. She is so lucky to have someone as wonderful as you she's beautiful


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 25, 2012)

WOW!  very nice looking tort ya got there!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 25, 2012)

when i look at Shorty's growth records and compare weights and age they are always within a few grams of each other. but with the way she loves to eat mazuri i think she will be outgrowing him in no time. I feel lucky to have her. she is a little fire cracker!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 25, 2012)

She certainly might outgrow him the way she is chowing down


----------



## jesst (Jun 26, 2012)

Very cute!! They grow so fast!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 26, 2012)

yea they do! I am excited to see what Duma will look like as a yearling!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 18, 2013)

Duma is a yearling now! She seemed to like being outside all summer. I supplemented her diet a little more then Shorty with Mazuri. She is quite the little grazer but I wanted to make sure she was getting enough to eat just because Shorty is so much bigger. She loved the drip line sprinklers in the pen. every afternoon when they went off she would stomp out of her hid as fast as she could to sit under them. 

here she is as of today. 1/18/13... 216g 3.5"





her side view. So far she is keeping her more speckled patter... and staying fairly smooth 





Still my personable little love bug! she loves when rub her chin and neck. She also loves when I use a baby toothbrush at bath time.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 18, 2013)

these threads are becoming handy! I was worried Duma might be small for her age... but I was able to look at Short's thread at about the same age and see she is only about 20 grams lighter... so not too far behind


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 18, 2013)

She's lovely. I don't think my leopards will have as beautiful shell pattern as her, but at least they can grow healthy too


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 18, 2013)

thank you  she is my pretty little spotted baby. My other is named Shorty, he has a more blotchy pattern it will be interesting to see what it looks like once he is bigger.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 24, 2013)

poor little Duma... she is only up to 222g since my last post... her shell injury must have slowed her weight gain... at least she never lost weight.


----------



## Beck (Jun 24, 2013)

All of those calories were probably going into healing herself. Is she still friendly despite the animal attack? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## immayo (Jun 24, 2013)

Very cute tort neighbor!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 24, 2013)

Beck said:


> All of those calories were probably going into healing herself. Is she still friendly despite the animal attack?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app



yep still as friendly as ever. i thought she would be more timid of my shadow after but so far she acts normal in every way other then she does not like being soaked anymore.. I wonder if she came back home because she looking for the food givers (us)




immayo said:


> Very cute tort neighbor!



awww well thanks neighbor


----------

